# Chinese dictionary on WordReference



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to announce that we have launched the beginning of a Chinese-English dictionary on WordReference.

It is currently only English>Chinese and limited in size, but you should see it rapidly grow over the next few months till it is the size of the English-French and Italian dictionaries on the site.

Please write me with your comments and suggestions through the Contact Us form at the bottom of the forum pages. I look forward to hearing from many of you, and learning what I need to do to create an excellent English-Chinese online dictionary.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## datunzi

good luck, and i am always behind you!


----------



## k0101001

thanks of lot


----------



## fch1308

Hi, Mike: I am pleased that you have launched a Chinese-English Dictionary, as well as an English-Chinese Dictionary.  I am an engineer, scientist, educator, businessman, and philothropist with a PhD in Aeronautical Engineering and a MBA in International Finance.  After living/working in America for more than 45 years, and responsible for my company's China and Japan Projects, I find out that the English education in China has been less than desirable.  Chinese and English are very different, especially because of the cultural and social difference.  Many Chinese and English words and phrases do not have one-to-one correspondance.  This causes a lot of problems.  Many "translators" in the world use machine translation.  This is even worse.  I was teaching Business English, Chinese-English-Chinese Translation, and Techical Translation in China for three years.  It was apparent to me that the problems were caused by the fact that those who are good in English may not be good in Chinese, and those good in Chinese may not be good in English.  The so-called China Experts are typically good in "spoken English" only.  Their translation/interpretation are most of times full of mistakes.  But they don't know about it, and the readers couldn't recognize it either.  What a pity.  Anyway, good luck!   Dr. Frederick Hsing, MBA, PE


----------



## nancy ping

That's very nice~I hope that one day we can have chinese-francais and francais-chinese~


----------



## solidzeus95

Can't wait for it.
WR rockz!


----------



## angellawooh

nancy ping said:


> That's very nice~I hope that one day we can have chinese-francais and francais-chinese~



Oui, je serai prête à contribuer si l'on en a besoin. 
Yes, I'd be happy to help if needed.


----------



## Amberouc

Nice job!
I hope more people will go for it!


----------



## vanhoabui

Great dictionary!
I'll visit it frequently. Thanks!


----------



## cherry3024

Hi, Mike, I am new here as an English beginner. I deeply like the wordreference and I am happy to hear that a Chinese-English dictionary on WordReference is launched. Look forward to its grown-up. Come on!


----------



## Niki777

太好了!  謝謝


----------



## cindy cheng

Great dictionary!
Recently i am writing my blog in chinese , so i met mang more unread word , i think this dictionary is useful !
I'll visit it frequently. Thanks!


----------



## sacds

Thank you very much!


----------



## fineday

it's a good information


----------



## millie_ke

Hi there, I found this dictionary is really what I want, however, I could not find phonetic symbol. The sound is not enough for me. Thank you.


----------



## Peishuen

Hello Administrator, just found a mistake in this dictionary...
媳婦 is daughter in law and NOT wife
Thanks


----------



## millie_ke

Peishuen said:


> Hello Administrator, just found a mistake in this dictionary...
> 媳婦 is daughter in law and NOT wife
> Thanks



媳妇 is also wife in north china.


----------



## mkellogg

What page did you see it on?  Was it this page?  I need to make it more obvious that that is Google's guess and not our translation. 

The Chinese dictionary is going to get a big update in the next couple weeks.  This should help.


----------



## NewYorkChica

This is awesome!  I just took a look and it's great!  Love that you give all aspects of a word; English, pinyin and the character.  Will definitely use it for reference from now on! 
 Xie' xie!  Thanks so much!


----------

